# Iberital MC2 grinder



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone please help clarify the type of burs in this grinder . The machines for sale on Amazon are advertised as having conical burrs . There is a review on the Happy Donkey site which also mentions conical burs . However this shop sells flat burrs as replacements for all their Iberital models . You can see my predicament !!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mc2 is 38 mm conical burrs?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The M C 2 is definitely a conical burr grinder. I have used one and stripped it down for cleaning /repairs.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you .


----------

